# Sore boobs near armpits?



## motomama

Okay, so yesterday and today, my boobs have been really sore, but only near my armpits! What is this all about?! Has anyone else experienced this? I've heard of sore boobs before AF or even as a pregnancy symptom, but never heard of it on the sides.


----------



## Sue Dunhym

It may seem a silly question, but have you been wearing a new bra?

I only get sore near the armpits when I have sore boobs, never anywhere else. It's quite normal.


----------



## DaisyBee

My armpits hurt the week before my bfp ( ok one side in particular) I didnt know why. My bb's were not hurting- just the area basically between bb and armpit actually. My nipples were more erect than usual too but not all the time. A week after bfp my bbs started killing me - and its more on the sides and bottom than in the middle - every once in a while will get a shooting pain through the whole thing. And still at times feel like the pain is closer to my armpit than actually being in my bb.

Where are you in your cycle? Are you in your tww?


----------



## motomama

I don't know where I am in my cycle, as I've either skipped a period or I'm pg. I'm on CD71, waiting to see if AF shows up this weekend (if it's merely a missed period, she's supposed to come today). My nipples are erect almost constantly, and painful to the touch the past couple days, too.


----------



## DaisyBee

Do you have any other symptoms? Do you know if you O'd even though you maybe skipped a period?


----------



## motomama

I do have some symptoms (lots of discharge, tired a lot, consipated/bloated, trouble sleeping[discomfort], slight nausea here and there), but nothing too definitive, you know?

I've been charting temps every day but can't really figure out anything. In the first weeks of my cycle (waaaay back in Feb/March) it seemed like I ovulated on time, according to temps and cm and everything. My temps haven't gotten low again like they were around the time I thought I O'd (March 11) except about 10 days later when I was sick with a cold. And I've continually had discharge, so I can't use that as an Ov indicator.

The CRAZIEST part is that this whole week, starting Tuesday, I've had what looks like triphasic temps!? :saywhat:


----------



## DaisyBee

I'll keep my FX for you!! Sounds promising but never know til either bfp or :witch: The tri temps sound awesome!! I never got the hang of temping so cant help you out with a comparison. Have you tested? Are you going to test or wait and see if AF shows up?


----------



## motomama

I tested last week and got a :bfn:. I'm going to test on Monday if AF doesn't show, and if it's another :bfn: I'm calling the doctor. The tri temps are confusing, though, because shouldn't they have shown up right after implantation or something? Unless I got lucky and o'd without the temp dip, and bd'd the right time....maybe I'll make a new thread about temp dips...


----------



## DaisyBee

Sounds like a good plan. I have heard that you dont necessarily get a dip when you O. I would think maybe you just skipped last month but still O'd this month which would mean now would be the time you would be needing to test - esp after tri temps (instead of a week ago)


----------



## motomama

That sounds promising! (Any excuse to POAS!) :) Thanks, DaisyBee!


----------



## CocoDidi

I actually have tenderness between my right armpit and boob. It hurts alot--one sided too. Although this can be a pregnancy sympton..it's almost normal for me to get this tenderness about 5 days before my period. However... I'll be DPO14 tomorrow so I'll test again to see if I get BFP :) I'll let you know if I get BFP tmrw.. You MIGHT be pregnant but just not producing enough hcg!  baby dust!!!


----------



## motomama

Oooh, CocoDidi, let us know how the hpt comes out! I have the pain/tenderness in the same area, but it's on both bbs. The only reason it stands out to me is I've never had them feel this way, even before AF arrives. Keeping fx for both of us!


----------

